# [SOLVED] Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage



## ccasey3655 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello All,

My mower is a Craftsman 13.5 HP 5 speed 30" inch blade rear riding engine. Model number is 536.270211 engine model 143 981300. I believe its about 12 years old. It has been running well despite the age. A couple of weeks ago while mowing it just stopped. I took a peek underneath and my drive belt broke. I ordered a new one and after quite a bit of work I got the new one on. I fired the engine up and could not get the mower to move. The blade works fine because that is of course on another belt. I had someone sit on it, the drive belt is spinning and its on there pretty snug. I am guessing that this has something to do with the clutch and/or transmission. I was just curious if there is anything else I should look at. Any input would be greatly appreciated. If you require more information, please do not hesitate to contact me. Thank you for any assistance anyone can give.

Charlene


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

Did you, by chance, remove either rear wheel while you replaced the belt? If so the wheel "key" (a square rod about an inch long) might have fallen out when your put the wheel back on. Without the keys in both wheels the drive shaft will just spin within the wheel and you wont move.


----------



## ccasey3655 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

I did remove the tires, but I put those pins back in. Is there a way they are supposed to be in there. I actually took both wheels off to get a better look at things underneath, but I saw both of those rods and I am pretty sure I put them back on correctly. I will check those when I get a chance. Thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

to properly install them, you mount the rim on the drive shaft, rotate the rim until the slots line up then install the key. If you put the key into one of the slots (either rim or shaft) then put the rim on the drive shaft, the key will usually fall out.


----------



## ccasey3655 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

I'm feeling rather stupid at this point. I do believe that will do the trick. The problem is, one of the keys fell out somewhere in my yard!!! With all the leaves right now it would be a needle in a haystack to find. Its the first time I had to remove one of the tires, so I will claim ignorance to properly putting them back on. I am going to check the sears parts online site to see if I can order 1 or maybe 2 in case I mess up in the future. 

I fixed one then started it up. I leaned over to the left and saw it spinning. So hopefully that is all it is. It will probably take a week to get it from sears, so I will update you if I have success. Thank you so much. I would have never thought that little piece of metal would bring the mower to a stand still!!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

Hi:

They are available, part #69

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...P9030462/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=536270211

Also get a pack of No.72 snap rings. They are very easy to loose.

BG


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

Just for future reference, you can buy square "stock" in various sizes and in 1', 2' & 3' lengths at most hardware stores for about $4 per foot.


----------



## ccasey3655 (Nov 13, 2011)

Too bad! I ordered 2 from sears for 2.50 each which isn't bad. The damn shipping kills ya at 7.99! Lesson learned! Hopefully it fixes the issue!


----------



## ccasey3655 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Craftsman Rear Riding Mower won't engage*

Well, that was the fix!!! I went down to my local hardware store and bought some stock key. The Sears order is still not even here yet. Thank you so much for your insight!!! Saved me from having to bring it someone and looking like a FOOL!!!!!


----------

